# Interview...



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

I am in need of some assistance. I am currently going to school and working a part time job. I have a school project that requires me to interview a Executive Chef of a Hotel. the problem is finding the time to go out and do it, and not to mention if they actually have the time to have the interview. It is a simple interview that can be finished in a short time.

what i need to know is.

Requirements - education, certificates, experience

Salary ranges and how they change based on experience

Trends and conditions which may affect the career

How is success assessed (and who assesses it)

A brief Biography

If any Exec Chef of a hotel could possibly send me an email or reply to this post, you will be helping teach some passionate minds. Your help will be very appreciated!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

While on the surface shortcuts may appear to be easier and a more efficient use of time, they are not always the best route to a goal, as many important insights and habits get bypassed.


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

so your saying that i should go interview someone in person? as to not take a shortcut.... im confused by your reply ChefLayne....


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefrandy......... ChefLayne was quite clear.

We do not make a habit of helping students such as yourself.

You must organize, plan, and direct yourself in this case.

Chef was referring to the things you'd miss by taking the easy way out to interview one of us.

Remember the whole idea behind your project is for you to learn something from it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

chefrandy said:


> so your saying that i should go interview someone in person? as to not take a shortcut.... im confused by your reply ChefLayne....


For the same reason that most job interviews are "in person", though words can convey information, an "in person" interview provides an opportunity to explore nuances and expand information based on the initial verbal responses. Written words often do not express the real feelings and details essential for thorough understanding.


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok... thanks for all your help guys! you really help out quite a bit. do you all really think i am taking the shortcut way to do my project? judging me before you even know what i actually wanted to do in the first place. really awesome CHEFS. I am disappointed in you all. I do know that the questions i was asking you werent very in depth at all... I was actually going to try and set up a phone interview and ask real interview questions to the Chef who is actually willing to take time and help a culinary student. but all you so called "chef"s do is jump to conclusions, and assume that i am just taking a shortcut. well I dont take shortcuts, i have been trying to interview someone for about 5 and a half weeks now (my class is 6 weeks long), nothing, so i try if someone online is willing to help. I dont take shortcuts at my place of work either, like so many others i see, it honestly makes me quite sick. oh yeah and you know the old meaning of assume? you make an ASS out of U and ME... ASS-U-ME. (if you need more explination, your making an ass out of yourself for thinking that im taking a shortcut, and you are making an ass out of me, because you assumed in the first place i am only doing the basics of what needs to be done.)

So, in the long run, thanks for taking the time to actually offer your help. It really does mean a lot to me.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Back off a bit, first, my apologies, I'm NOT an executive chef in a hotel, I just make my living cooking for others, so here's my answers for you:

Requirements - education, certificates, experience: No education mandatory, experience vastly more important that education, knowledge of business law, business finance, personnel management, accounting, inventory control absolutely essential. Basic knowledge of electromechanical devices, HVAC, refrigeration, very helpful. Ability to cook would be nice.

Salary ranges and how they change based on experience: Dish pit/prep cook $10-$12/hour (entry), after 1-3 years and demonstrated ability, line cook $13-$20/hour, after 5-10 years you might make Sous chef, $30k, 60-80 hours/week, another 10 years = Chef 50k, 70-90 hours/week

Trends and conditions which may affect the career: Food fads, government controls, safety regulations, unions

How is success assessed (and who assesses it): The amount of profit you generate, that's PROFIT=Gross sales minus ALL expenses!
A brief Biography: Started cooking in college, degree in Ag Eng, worked as farm & ranch manager, World Bank Consultant, Dance instructor, Personal Chef, Restaurant owner/chef
Is that what you wanted???


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, BTW, a Chef will let you know what your culinary education is valued at within 8-16 hours of you commencing work, in many cases less than 4 hours.

Depending upon how much attention you paid in school, your culinary certificate/degree may hold you back anywhere from six month to six years for advancement and, in rare and unusual cases, may speed up your advancement by a year or two.

Cooking is a TRADE not a profession, hospitality management, restaurant management, etc., might be considered a profession of sorts.


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

PeteMcCracken, thank you so much for your kindness, i appreciate the help, which is more than I can say for other chefs out there... you have told me a lot of useful information, even though you are not exec chef of a hotel, the information you gave me will be a great help. I apologize for my flaming, but im stressed out, i have a few days to do this, and no time. i dont need some so called chefs to tell me about shortcuts, that i am NOT taking. one of my pet peeves, people assuming that they know everything and feel they dont need to ask questions.

PeteMcCracken, one of the Only Helpful CHEFs on here.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

One other point you should be aware of; an "Executive Chef" is generally responsible for three (3) or more separate kitchens, each probably headed by a Chef.

I'm somewhat amused that you gleaned anything useful from my response. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

This is going to be a bit emotional/pompous/opinionated.  Sorry.

I'm kind of taken aback after reading this.  You originally asked for help, so you wouldn't have to actually go and meet an executive chef.  Like really, you can't find time somewhere to actually go and talk to people?  Are you sure you're in the right field?  Also, do you understand who you're speaking to here?  We don't appreciate your sarcasm, kid.  We're all friends here, and there is always something to learn, from everyone, even a dishwasher.  The fact that you said "so called chefs" angers me to no end.  You're not better than anyone here, boy.  I toss out kids with your attitude frequently.   You're one of those people that'll have that degree....but no experience at all.  Enjoy your 6-figure debt with at 30k a year salary.


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

RBandu said:


> This is going to be a bit emotional/pompous/opinionated. Sorry.
> 
> I'm kind of taken aback after reading this. You originally asked for help, so you wouldn't have to actually go and meet an executive chef. Like really, you can't find time somewhere to actually go and talk to people? Are you sure you're in the right field? Also, do you understand who you're speaking to here? We don't appreciate your sarcasm, kid. We're all friends here, and there is always something to learn, from everyone, even a dishwasher. The fact that you said "so called chefs" angers me to no end. You're not better than anyone here, boy. I toss out kids with your attitude frequently. You're one of those people that'll have that degree....but no experience at all. Enjoy your 6-figure debt with at 30k a year salary.


see... there you go assuming again. i did ask for help from what i thought were helpful people on here. so far i have received help from one very nice fellow. i have tried to go and talk to exec chefs. all of them have told me they would NOT speak to me because they are too busy. I have said this. I did NOT say that i was better than anyone on here. you just go ahead and assume that. frankly, i could care less what you believe. you assume that i am one of those people who went to school because it was the only thing available. well i have been cooking at home since i was a kid, to your eyes, because of your assumptions, i have no experience. haha i think its sooo funny how older people like you go around making assumptions before you even know the person, judging people. are you sure YOU are in the right business? I talk to people every day, i meet people every day. i actually ask questions about them before i judge them, unlike what you are doing to me. again you make sooo many assumptions about how much i paid for my college, or what i am going to do for my career, you honestly make me sick, because i would never in my life do what you are doing to someone right now. I dont say your business, or whatever it is you do, is poo because you judge people before you know them, because that would be assuming. I dont tell you that you dont know stuff based on what you wrote on your post. if you say we are all friends here, then why dont you actually listen to what i said in my original post? I said, "not to mention if they actually have the time to do it", which logically means that i have tried to go out and talk to them, but they have told me they were too busy. if you say we are all friends here, then why didnt the other posters actually help me instead of insulting me and assuming that i was only taking a "shortcut"? if you say we are all friends here, then why are you being such an asshole to a rising chef? i actually thought i could come to this forum, which my instructor recommended to me, and get some help from top chefs in the world, but so far, the chefs i have dealt with have actually been no help at all (except for Pete McCrackin), you say you all want to help, but what help have you actually given?

I asked for HELP on something because I TRIED so hard to go out and talk to the chefs. I probably talked to about 20 chefs of hotels, in about 6 cities! all of them said the same! so thank you very much for assuming! assuming im some stuck up KID. i may be young, but you know nothing about me. you should be ashamed of yourself, every single one of you, for assuming what you think you know about someone.

To be honest with you, I would like only HELPFUL posts on MY page that I posted. Not some meaningless assumptions that dont even matter to me. I didnt have to write this long ass post, i honestly dont care what people like you say, so yes i am actually in the right business.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

SiGH!!!

Such language on a family professional site!!

I have worked in this industry for over 40 years of my life.

I have confronted young people like yourself Randy and have always told them what my Chefs always told me.

*"There are no reasons......only excuses."*

Now it may very well be that you have not been able to get an interview with a Chef....we don't know.

In fact, we don't know anything about you other than what you have explained thus far.

Your original thread made us believe that you have tried without success to find a Chef who would take the time to interview.

What time of day did you go out to ask?

Did you call at prime service time?

Did you walk in the front door and ask to speak to the Chef?

You see......we are not the only ones here assuming.

We can only respond to what you tell us....and if you leave something out or assume that we all know when and how you went about your project, what is left for us to think?

Speculation and assumption are 2 different things.

I hope you are able to find what you are looking for but please don't come on here with only a few posts to your name, and make disparaging remarks about people you don't even know.


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahaha, ooh, struck a nerve! Everyone here *is* helpful. Take what you read and learn something from it. I've worked under chefs that no matter what I did, no matter how perfect my presentations were, they'd throw my plate on the floor and say "Mon cul a meilleur goute que ca!! Construisez a nouveau!!." And that's "My *** would taste better, make it again!" since I'm sure you've never had the pleasure of working under such gentlemen. I don't have any anger towards them; maybe I did at the time, but it shaped me, gave me drive and taught me things. I never mouthed off. I never cursed at them, or about them. That'd just be uncalled for and baseless. There was always a line, and I never crossed it. You have crossed that line.

You epitomize everything I dislike about my industry these days, or so it would seem. You're young, brazen, edgy and rude. Big mouth, small experience. You're going to school, and when you're finished you'll consider yourself a "chef." That literally makes me chuckle. Wash off your hate, calm down, take a deep breath. You're not a chef, kid. You've got a long way to go. You wouldn't last 5 minutes in my kitchen. One of the most important skills a chef needs is the ability to deal with people of all sorts, and from what you've displayed here....wow.

If I wanted to meet a hotel chef, I could probably swing that in 20 minutes. That's because, at least in my area, most of the chefs/restaurant people know me. If they didn't know me, I'd talk to whoever I was working under to see if he could set something up for me. You do work in a kitchen, even though you're in school....right? Talk to your chef. He knows people, I guarantee it. If that's not an option, tell me which city you're currently living in and *I* will get you at least 20 minutes of interview time with an EC. They're not _that_ busy, they just don't have time to waste on disrespectful children with a "Durrrrr I'm in culinary school so you should talk to me" attitude. Make them want to talk to you. Sell yourself. Be passionate. TALK, BOY!

You're probably going to read this and find it highly offensive, for which I apologize. I toned it down a lot. I'm trying to be helpful here, honestly. I just think some of this is what you need to hear, and if you remember what I've said it'll serve to make you into a more successful chef when you finally reach that point...but like I said, you've got a long way to go.

Also...cripes man, watch your mouth. This isn't a seedy dive bar or a truck stop. As I tell my son, "Profanity is an outlet for the weak-minded, who cannot express themselves with more appropriate words."


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

chefrandy said:


> the problem is finding the time


You have clearly identified the problem so what would be best solution?


> Originally Posted by *chefrandy*
> 
> judging me before you even know what i actually wanted to do in the first place


You are accusing others of behavior that you exhibit yourself. Several replies here were attempting to convey accumulated knowledge gained over years in the industry however it evidently was not the reply that you wanted so it was not seen in the light in which it was offered.

How many hotels have you visited in person to try and obtain an interview with an executive chef?

In person attempts to solicit time from a working persons day will demonstrate much more sincerity and devotion to task to the person being asked and will yield far better results than a shotgun approach on the internet or phone.

An example would be that in the past I have had individuals phone and ask me if I was hiring. I would always ask their name first, then I would reply that I was not hiring at this particular time. The reason for this was that even if I had a job opening, I figured that this was the person's first interview with me and it did not go well. They did not exhibit the qualities that I look for.

How much time do you give to telephone telemarketers?


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

siggh... again people... do you even read my posts? i have said i talked to about 20 different hotels EC's and they have all said the same thing. I have gone in non busy hours to attempt to talk to them. And just to clear things up. I was upset when I came to this site for some assistance to a problem that i was having, it was stressing me out, and to come to a website that i thought would get me help, i just get people who talk bad about me because they think of me as a young ignorant kid who wants to take a shortcut. do you know how that makes me feel? sigh... I apologize for my language and rudeness to you all, i am extremely frustrated with this situation im having. take a look at it from my perspective? maybe you cant because you dont know what its like to be in my shoes? i dont know.

I have tried to walk in, at non-prime hours, and talk to a chef, NO phone calls. i have never gotten a job with a phone call so why should this be any different? it isnt. see i am doing all the right steps... I am being extremely respectful to the Chefs. I try to sell myself and be passionate about it, because, this is my passion, my dream to be in this field. you all have so much experience, I recognize that, I really do!
 

I apologize for my language and rudeness to you all. my frustrations and bipolar have taken a hold of me at that time. please find it in your hearts to forgive a ignorant cook like me. my personality is that i have a sort of an "attitude", but it really is my personality. I do not hope to call myself a chef anytime soon in the future.. my name is just that because i hoped to stay with this website and give my help to others when i could get my experience and knowledge in the field. so please dont think that i think i am better than anyone else, because it is actually the opposite.

oh yes, and i also edited my post and censored it. cuz you are correct this is a family website, and i let my emotions take advantage of me. i truly apologize for my behavior.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Alright, everybody cool down!

ChefRandy, your next post better start with "Yes Chef" and it better not include "but I".

If anybody has some positive suggestions that will help Randy land his interview, post them, or answer his questions, if you so desire.

The forum is not a culinary school, kitchen, or boot camp. Randy is not going to learn what he needs to learn here.

If you have to vent, do it by PM!


----------



## chefrandy (Jan 16, 2012)

I would just like to say that...

I apologize for my actions, and rudeness, and harsh ignorant words. I do not know of your experiences as Chefs. I Have no bloody clue how long of hours you all have worked and how many times you have missed out on family events. I do not know of your commendations or achievements..

I just wanted to say, that even though whats said has been said. But i wish to tell you that, I said those words out of stress and anger. I take full responsibility for my actions. I am the one who is Ignorant and inexperienced. I should have come about my words a little differently.

I feel pretty bad about me saying all those things to people i dont even know. that's like walking up to my instructor and telling him he's a useless cook. I wouldnt ever dream of doing something like that, I feel very hypocritical.

I just wanted to tell you all, that even the criticism that Chef Layne has told me, is very helpful indeed. I just didnt realize how helpful it was, until i actually sat down and thought about it. I do wish to tell you all that i do know that sometimes, sorry just wont cut it, especially if the wound is deep enough, and now i fear that i have cut just a little too deep, but all i can say is that i am truly sorry for the words that upsetting words that came out of my mouth. (and onto the screen.)


----------



## rbandu (Apr 30, 2012)

I'd like to state for the record that Randy and I have been PM'ing and that he's earned my respect.  We'll all just "simmuh dah nah."


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I can also add that those salary ranges also depend upon location. From my own experience the difference between Reno Nevada were I used to live and my current location here in Eugene Oregon is about 8 to 15 thousand dollars. Good luck with school and and for your sake find a great chef/teacher and kitchen to continue your education. Trust me , a real chef never stops learning!

Oh and also dont feel to bad for your rant. Hell we were all young and frustrated once!


----------

